
P++ FAQ - jdpedrie
https://wiki.php.net/pplusplus/faq
======
mehrdadn
> This is not a fork. The code base will be identical, the developers working
> on that codebase will be the same. The vast majority of the code would be
> identical.

How viable is this in the long run? Won't developers lose interest in one or
the other? I'm somehow a little skeptical they can maintain this for a long
time.

------
rurban
What will be the exact differences to Hack, the previous and similar fork?
This would be a FAQ I guess

